# blood in stool?



## bt5595 (Jun 19, 2009)

My 1.5-year-old golden has had intermittent bouts of blood in the stool for 3 days now along with loose stools (not liquid). After the 1st day noticing it, I gave him some Nemex 2 in case it may be caused by worms. The bright red tinge of blood is a small amount and usually comes at the end of a BM when he's trying to get the rest out. This morning he had loose stools with no blood. But he just went about an hour ago, the first pile had no blood, just loose stool. He went in a different spot and there was a teaspoon amount of blood tinged stool. Planning to take him to the vet if I see it tomorrow. Anybody have similar experiences? Thanks.

BTW, he has no other symptoms. Gums are pink, diet is normal, bowel and urinary frequency is normal, no vomiting, and he is still his active self.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Sounds to me like it could be a virus. Yes, I have had a similar experience and also some friends and a visit to the vet and some meds should clear it up. In all cases, it was an infection..could be from something he/she ate. I wouldnt worry "too" much about it seeing as your baby is so young.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It coudl be also that he is straining causing the blood. So you might consider adding alittle canned pumpkin (not pumpkin pie filling) to the food. It helps if there is diarrea or constipated. But it is really good taht you are getting him to the vet tomorrow. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

bt5595 said:


> My 1.5-year-old golden has had intermittent bouts of blood in the stool for 3 days now along with loose stools (not liquid). After the 1st day noticing it, I gave him some Nemex 2 in case it may be caused by worms. The bright red tinge of blood is a small amount and usually comes at the end of a BM when he's trying to get the rest out. This morning he had loose stools with no blood. But he just went about an hour ago, the first pile had no blood, just loose stool. He went in a different spot and there was a teaspoon amount of blood tinged stool. Planning to take him to the vet if I see it tomorrow. Anybody have similar experiences? Thanks.
> 
> BTW, he has no other symptoms. Gums are pink, diet is normal, bowel and urinary frequency is normal, no vomiting, and he is still his active self.


is your dog stressed? Roxy would do the same when she was your dogs age. i was stressed. took her to the emergency vet, who took a stool sample, it was negative.but put on meds that helped her. its always to be safe than sorry.


----------



## bt5595 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the responses mybuddy and BeauShel. 

Mybuddy, do you remember what kind of meds the vet gave and how did he/she come to the conclusion of a virus, was it a stool sample? If it's a virus, I would think there would be no medications for it.

BeauShel, I'm going to see if I can get some pumpkin tomorrow and see how that goes. Any particular brand you use that yields good results?


----------



## bt5595 (Jun 19, 2009)

daddysgirl said:


> is your dog stressed? Roxy would do the same when she was your dogs age. i was stressed. took her to the emergency vet, who took a stool sample, it was negative.but put on meds that helped her. its always to be safe than sorry.


Not sure what you mean by stressed. I think he has a very lavish and relaxing lifestyle. He's spoiled  But what kind of meds did they give you and did it eventually go away? Thanks.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi

Sorry, I didnt mean to say virus and meant to erase that but forgot 

I meant infection...Buddy had this not too long ago. He had really runny stool and as you described, strained at the end ( at which point it became runny ). I didnt give a stool sample. My vet asked me to describe the stool and showed me some pictures and I found the one that looked like Buddy's. He knew exactly what it was and gave him meds for a short time. I think it was only 3 days. ( antibiotics )...not sure the name though but whatever it was, cleared it right up!

I also kept his diet pretty bland for about a week during and after.

I suspect your dog got into something..I do recall Buddy eating something in the park the day before this happened.

Once my friend's lab had blood in his stool. We rushed him to the vet that second and they said it was much the same thing as Buddy had. Some meds and cleared up.

Your dog is young. Dont worry.


----------



## bt5595 (Jun 19, 2009)

mybuddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry, I didnt mean to say virus and meant to erase that but forgot
> 
> ...


Lol. thanks. I wish I could post pics of it here but I think some people would freak.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Nahhhhhhhhhh, I have nothing against doggie poop. Poop is good.


----------



## bt5595 (Jun 19, 2009)

Alright. Here goes nothing. What do you guys think, is it serious?


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

It is bright red so that is good. I really do think it is just some sort of infection.

You will go to the vet tomorrow? You could show this pic to the vet and of course couldnt hurt to bring in a sample.

The stool looks a lot like Buddy's did although Buddy's seemed to be lighter in color and maybe a bit runnier. Hard to tell but I do think it is something that can be cleared up easily.

Best of luck and keep us posted! Yikes..late for work.have to run. I will check in on you later


----------



## bt5595 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, got some good news. Didn't go to the vet yesterday. Instead decided to wait and see how things go. I gave him some canned pumpkin last night. Wonderful advice. This morning his stools were beautifully formed and no trace of blood. So today I'm going to have him fast 12 hours to give him some chance to heal a bit more and see how things go tomorrow. If things go south, he's going to the vet first thing Monday morning. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Good news!!!

Lets hope all stays normal.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

bt5595 said:


> Alright. Here goes nothing. What do you guys think, is it serious?


LOL......I'm sorry I scrolled down the page. But glad your pup is doing better.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I personally think it's funny that your dog sh*t on papers having to do with insurance!

Glad he's feeling better.


----------



## bt5595 (Jun 19, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I personally think it's funny that your dog sh*t on papers having to do with insurance!
> 
> Glad he's feeling better.


It makes for an easy clean up


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Our puppy (6 months old) has had similar stools several times, each of which I consulted the vet. She just said that something had caused an inflammation, advised us to withhold food for the rest of the day, then feed chicken and rice for a couple of days. In his case, no meds were prescribed. It turned out to be an intolerance for the food he was eating at the time. I'm sure it'll all turn out fine. It's alarming to see the blood but, even with our past dogs, it's never turned out to be anything too serious. I'm glad you're going to take him to the vet though.


----------

